
NYC subway denies using ‘Real-Time face recognition screens’ in Times Square - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/19/18507552/mta-nyc-subway-times-square-fare-evasion-cameras-facial-recognition
======
bigiain
“There is absolutely no facial recognition component to these cameras, no
facial recognition software, or anything else that could be used to
automatically identify people in any way, and we have no plans to add facial
recognition software to these cameras in the future,”

Nice evasion of the actual question.

Nobody is expecting the _cameras_ to have facial recognition software running
on them.

Where's the video feed end up? WHo has access to it? What safeguards are in
place to ensure the video/data stream coming out of the camera do not ed up on
systems which do or can run facial recognition software?

